# UPS for Seasonic X-650 with Active pfc



## snipershot (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi all, 

Config:

CPU: i7-4790k
Cooler:h90
MOBO: Asus maximus vii ranger
Memory: ( 2x4gb ) 8gb ram 
Primary HD: Samsung 120gb evo ssd
Secondary: 1tb wd black
Graphics Card: NA
PSU: *Seasonic X-650 *


A gtx 970 will be added soon.

So, the psu load would be approximately 420 watts including the graphics card. 

The situation is that according to some sources, the Seasonic PSU has a feature called Active PFC which works best with a UPS that supplies  a pure sine wave. I have read in a few forums that a UPS which provides stepped approximation to sine wave would work if we use a high VA rating UPS like 1000VA or more.

According to seasonic the UPS must be at least 50-100% more capacity that the actual wattage or power draw.

I need to get a UPS which will give me about 5 minutes time to shutdown the rig.

Can I use my existing UPS or do I need another UPS. Would a stepped sine wave 1000va be sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## snipershot (Oct 21, 2014)

If anyone here is using a seasonic psu, please do post what type of UPS your computer is running on. Has anyone used a quasi wave or stepped approximate sine wave UPS with such a  PSU? 



I checked  pure sine wave inverters but they are a bit expensive than the others and I have limited budget for a UPS. I have checked with vguard and Hykon and they are quoting UPS above 12k. Please let me know what type of UPS would suffice my rig as I just need about 5 mins time to power off my rig. Thanks in advance


----------



## snipershot (Oct 21, 2014)

Bump..anyone?


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2014)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Apc 1100va ups should do the job.


----------



## smltngs (Oct 22, 2014)

Installed seasonic s12g 750w psu in my rig yesterday. I have numeric digital 1000 plus-v ups. Seems to be working fine. Can't say yet whether it will sustain heavy load when it runs on battery. U r better off going with APC ups suggested by this forum members I guess.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 22, 2014)

Being a simulated sinewave iBall nirantar 1kva, there's no prob with my system since 10 months. Backup time - with gaming (300-350W load)-> 4-5 minutes, without gaming (100-115W load), it gives 30 min backup. Pure sinewave of apc1100va would be better though.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 22, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Being a simulated sinewave iBall nirantar 1kva, there's no prob with my system since 10 months. Backup time - with gaming (300-350W load)-> 4-5 minutes, without gaming (100-115W load), it gives 30 min backup. Pure sinewave of apc1100va would be better though.



apc1100va is approximated sinewave...
your PSU's will buzz on battery power doe to bad waveform
on sinewave  ups'es no buzzing and absolutely silent(like mine)


----------



## snipershot (Oct 22, 2014)

smltngs said:


> Installed seasonic s12g 750w psu in my rig yesterday. I have numeric digital 1000 plus-v ups. Seems to be working fine. Can't say yet whether it will sustain heavy load when it runs on battery. U r better off going with APC ups suggested by this forum members I guess.



Hey  there, during a power outage, when your UPS starts to work, do you hear any clicking sound from the PSU? 

Thanks for the reply! 

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> apc1100va is approximated sinewave...
> your PSU's will buzz on battery power doe to bad waveform
> on sinewave  ups'es no buzzing and absolutely silent(like mine)



  [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION], In your signature you have mentioned that you currently do not have a UPS. Are you running your PC from a  home UPS + Inverter which provides a pure sine wave? If that is the case, is it safe to run the PC from a HOME UPS+inverter which provides pure sine wave by switching it to UPS mode?

Also, regarding the buzzing sound, is it really bad to get that sound for the PSU. Is the clicking sound a counter mechanism to adjust to the approximate sine waveform ? Is it bad for the capacitors?

Waiting your reply. Thanks m8!

- - - Updated - - -



smltngs said:


> Installed seasonic s12g 750w psu in my rig yesterday. I have numeric digital 1000 plus-v ups. Seems to be working fine. Can't say yet whether it will sustain heavy load when it runs on battery. U r better off going with APC ups suggested by this forum members I guess.


 [MENTION=85778]smltngs[/MENTION], I did check the numeric 1000 plus-v UPS, could you please specify your PSU model. And is there is any buzzing sound from the PSU as [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] stated.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## smltngs (Oct 22, 2014)

Go with APC like the experts suggested. Tiny buzz was there in battery mode not clicking sound. Seasonic s12g 750 PSU, only installed yesterday. I was able to play a game for few min but sometimes cold start is an issue with this ups. It might be the battery or old electrical wiring in my house. APC might be few k costlier but many here suggest it. Go with APC don't compromise.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 22, 2014)

snipershot said:


> Hey  there, during a power outage, when your UPS starts to work, do you hear any clicking sound from the PSU?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> ...


i'm directly using pure sinewave inverter in ups mode...amaron 800va+ many other loads(lcd tv, HT pioneer, lights and fans)
absolutely silent/no sound in battery mode


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Apc 1100va ups should do the job.



where have you been man? seeing you after a long time :O


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 22, 2014)

I just checked my UPS on battery and after close observation, i couldn't hear any humming noise apart from the fan spinning. So, it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> where have you been man? seeing you after a long time :O



Busy with job  and missing my favorite PC


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Busy with job  and missing my favorite PC


ohh, you're doing a job now? thats great to hear man. i miss you rig suggestions here


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 23, 2014)

^^ I will come back 
@op, if you already have an inverter with pure sine wave output, you can safely turn on UPS mode on. Some inverters are square wave type. So check it. 
Apc UPS is generally suggested here and used by most people with high end configs. If you are short on budget, apc will do the job fine.


----------



## snipershot (Oct 23, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> i'm directly using pure sinewave inverter in ups mode...amaron 800va+ many other loads(lcd tv, HT pioneer, lights and fans)
> absolutely silent/no sound in battery mode



Thanks mate. How much backup time do you get and how many watts does your rig pull?

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ I will come back
> @op, if you already have an inverter with pure sine wave output, you can safely turn on UPS mode on. Some inverters are square wave type. So check it.
> Apc UPS is generally suggested here and used by most people with high end configs. If you are short on budget, apc will do the job fine.



Thanks m8!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 23, 2014)

snipershot said:


> Thanks mate. How much backup time do you get and how many watts does your rig pull?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



under normal browsing 3-4 hrs i think... never measured as sometimes i switch off other loads[except lights(28w)x3]
sometimes when it stops(low battery)and after i turn off pc's switch, it automatically resumes from the remaining battery left until that also drains fully...nice and intelligent inverter


----------



## snipershot (Oct 23, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> under normal browsing 3-4 hrs i think... never measured as sometimes i switch off other loads[except lights(28w)x3]
> sometimes when it stops(low battery)and after i turn off pc's switch, it automatically resumes from the remaining battery left until that also drains fully...nice and intelligent inverter



wow! thats hell lota backup!


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 24, 2014)

snipershot said:


> wow! thats hell lota backup!



THAT TOO ona 6 year old exide stantubutar 150ah...
I have another pc( intel dual core)+printer(tvs dot matrix) running in office for 9 hours + 1 Light(40w) on battery


----------



## snipershot (Oct 27, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> THAT TOO ona 6 year old exide stantubutar 150ah...
> I have another pc( intel dual core)+printer(tvs dot matrix) running in office for 9 hours + 1 Light(40w) on battery




I will try to use PC with my home ups and post the outcome. Thanks m8


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 28, 2014)

snipershot said:


> I will try to use PC with my home ups and post the outcome. Thanks m8



any technical doubt about inverter/battery you can ask me


----------



## snipershot (Nov 17, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> any technical doubt about inverter/battery you can ask me



Just finished the build a few days back. Connected in UPS mode as suggested, and voila! it worked!! I have only checked it when pc is in idle state(not full load). For now, have sufficient time to turn off PC during a power outage.

Thanks a ton to all and special thanks to [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] & [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] for helping me out.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2014)

^ welcome buddy


----------

